# Warrior Mystic



## Warrior Mystic (Jun 5, 2009)

Hey everyone thoguht i'd introduce myself as i have just joined.

Im very fond of martial arts and am looking for a place to learn hopefully with help i'll find one soon


----------



## clfsean (Jun 5, 2009)

Howdy... so tell us a little more about you & your training background.


----------



## Warrior Mystic (Jun 5, 2009)

clfsean said:


> Howdy... so tell us a little more about you & your training background.


 
Well i dont really have tooo much training background i've done thai boxing for about a year but stopped due to injury playing football.
Now im looking to take training serious and pick an art and stick to it, i'm thinking about ninjitsu but dont know where i could learn it, and dont want no con artist as a trainer.


----------



## ShelleyK (Jun 5, 2009)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## arnisador (Jun 5, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 5, 2009)

Welcome and enjoy the site


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 5, 2009)

Welcome to MT


----------



## stickarts (Jun 5, 2009)

welcome!


----------



## just2kicku (Jun 5, 2009)

Welcome to MT and enjoy


----------



## seasoned (Jun 5, 2009)

Welcome aboard friend, hope you enjoy the site.


----------



## Jack Meower (Jun 6, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 6, 2009)

Welcome to MT! Enjoy


----------



## bluekey88 (Jun 6, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 6, 2009)

Welcome to MT.


----------

